# Recognize this look?



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's the grumpy "no mum, I don't want to go to bed!" look. :lol:


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Haha, close.

It's the grumpy, 'you just can't stop playing all of a sudden' look.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He's giving you the stink eye!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

northernfog said:


> What a cutie!


Isn't he though?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Gotta love the birdie death stare!  I also think of this one as the 'take one more picture and I will be eating that phone' look.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, what a cutie patootie! And he thinks he is scary, lol!


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

That's the evil eye if I've ever seen it, LOL. It's a very cute pic.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

He is a bit grumpy alright... But still cute!
My bird looks much grumpier when he sees Winnie the Pooh (a toy). I don't know why, but he really hates Pooh. :rofl:


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Aawwww how adorable!


----------



## cocotiel (Apr 16, 2015)

Hahahahah 
that's so adorable!

"Really, you're taking photos? YEah... take more.. keep taking photos.. 
Grrrr-Heheh"

P.S. He/She looks so much like our Coco 
:grey tiel:

Bhushan.


----------

